# Need help Gaining..



## thedaperdan (Jan 12, 2012)

Whats up iron mag...im a newbie to this website but not a newbie to working out. SO basically im going to cutt to the chase...im 5"11 160-162lbs ectomorph and my overall goal is to get to 170lbs. I seem to be stuck at that weight and cant gain no matter how hard i try. Im thinking about doing a cycle to bust me up to 170. Ive always been against it but it seems like the only way i can reach my goal. Any ideas or tips on what i should do?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*thedaperdan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## thedaperdan (Jan 12, 2012)

alright i didnt know that.. thanks


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 12, 2012)

thedaperdan said:


> alright i didnt know that.. thanks



welcome!  that's an automated response.


----------



## windjam (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome thedaperdan:




DIETS FOR BUILDING LEAN MUSCLE:

To gain weight of any type, you must consume more calories than you burn through exercise and daily activities. If your goal is to gain weight in the form of lean muscle mass, choose the right balance of calories to give your body the fuel to build muscle. Combine this with a strength training, muscle building exercise routine, and you will see the muscles begin to build.

Overall Calories:
Finding the right amount of calories for your current size is the key to building lean muscle and not adding fat. recommend consuming 18 to 20 calories per pound of body weight each training day if you are trying to gain lean muscle mass, dropping to 12 to 14 calories per pound on rest days. These calories should be divided amongst six small meals a day.

Protein:
Protein provides the body with amino acids, which are the building blocks of muscle tissue. recommend consuming 40 g of protein at each meal. Sources of protein include lean cuts of meat such as chicken or turkey breast, pork, low-fat dairy products, and nuts or nut butters. You may also use a protein powder to make a protein shake if you need additional protein at a meal. Keep your protein intake the same on days you train and days you rest, because your muscles need the protein to repair themselves after training.

Carbohydrates:
Carbohydrates provide energy for your workouts. Aim for 40 to 80 g of carbohydrates at each meal on days you train, for a total of between 240 and 480. On days you do not train, aim for between 100 and 200 g of carbohydrates. Choose carbohydrates that are high in fiber because these help your digestive system to function at its best. High-fiber sources of carbohydrate include fruits, vegetables and whole grains.

Fats:
Fats also provide energy for workouts, but too much fat can lead to gaining fat tissue instead of lean muscle tissue. Recommend 5 to 10 g per meal come from healthy fats, including fatty fish, olive oil or nuts. These healthy fats will help fuel muscle growth and aid in your energy levels while you work out. Recommend keeping your fat intake to 15 to 20 percent of your daily diet.

Good luck with your venture:


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the IM.


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

We are here to help you, but you gotta put in some work and do the research homie. Welcome to the forums and hope you find everything you are looking for!


----------



## SteroidRona (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

